# Protection écran ipad contre traces de doigt



## akik26 (20 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je créé un topic car malgré mes recherches, je ne trouve personne qui aborde ce sujet. Voila je suis actuellement possesseur de la housse officielle apple dont je suis satisfait. Mais cette dernière ne permet pas d'éviter les horribles traces de doigt.

Je poste donc ici pour savoir si vous aviez eu vent d'un bon protège écran (feuille transparente à apposer ou autres) permettant de contourner cette gêne? Tout en, bien sûr, ne dégradant pas la réaction de l'écran tactile.

D'autre part, je cherche une housse pour compléter celle d'apple permettant les mêmes positions tout en étant esthétique et s'enlevant facilement...

J'avais repéré la Macally qui se substituerait à la housse officielle dans l'appartement car dans ce cadre le précieux nécessite moins de protection. D'autres idées? La dodocase s'enlève aisément mais ne permet pas une lecture facile vu le peu d'angle qu'elle autorise et le bout de carton qui dépasse une fois dépliée totalement.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (20 Septembre 2010)

Le mieux, c'est d'avoir ça :







http://gizmodo.com/5156625/iphone-glove-battlemodo


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

akik26 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je créé un topic car malgré mes recherches, je ne trouve personne qui aborde ce sujet. Voila je suis actuellement possesseur de la housse officielle apple dont je suis satisfait. Mais cette dernière ne permet pas d'éviter les horribles traces de doigt.
> 
> ...



Pour ma part j habite a Bangkok donc chaleur moiteur humidité
Un petit coup de mouchoir en papier très fin après utilisation et c est nickel
Pas de protège écran pas de housse ni sur l iPhone ni sur ma bagnole...


----------



## kriso (21 Septembre 2010)

akik26 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je créé un topic car malgré mes recherches, je ne trouve personne qui aborde ce sujet. Voila je suis actuellement possesseur de la housse officielle apple dont je suis satisfait. Mais cette dernière ne permet pas d'éviter les horribles traces de doigt.
> 
> ...


 
Pour ma part j'utilise avec la plus grande satisfaction un plumeau du type "Swifer". C'est nickel !
Quant au fait de retirer mon iPad de sa chérie, je ne l'ai jamais fait


----------



## nuri1951 (22 Septembre 2010)

...j'ai essayé tout...la protection en silicone derrière, la housse d'Apple, une autre housse en cuir semblable à celle d'Apple mais plus souple etc et je suis resté avec celle d'Apple plus léger, plus pratique et facile à utiliser...

...pour la protection écran, déjà c'est très difficile à mettre car il faut le faire dans un environnement absolument sans poussière sinon il y a toujours des bulles d'air qui reste autour des micro poussières quel que soit le méthode qu'on utilise... de toutes les façons ça se nettoie avec un tissu à microfibres très facilement...

 voire aussi : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W5EMMZntvo


----------

